

VS Ramachandran on Your Mind - vinutheraj
http://www.ted.com/talks/vilayanur_ramachandran_on_your_mind.html

======
prat
Great guy. Gotta get his book "Phantoms in the Brain: Probing the Mysteries of
the Human Mind"

